
Google has quietly dropped ban on personally identifiable web tracking (2016) - Daviey
https://thenextweb.com/google/2019/02/05/google-has-quietly-dropped-ban-on-personally-identifiable-web-tracking/
======
gvb
(2016) - note the first line: _This article was originally published by
ProPublica on October 21st, 2016._

~~~
dang
It also had a big discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19076528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19076528).
I wonder why it keeps getting reposted?

------
llampx
I'm surprised that this change did not receive much publicity when it was
rolled out. Could it be that journalists did not look into what the changes
entailed, or should I put a tinfoil hat on? It seems a bit... convenient that
we are only now getting to know this when its already been active for many
months.

Personally I never browse logged-in to Google or Facebook, and only use Chrome
minimally. If I do need to use Gmail or Google Calendar, I either launch a
private window or use a Container Tab in Firefox.

~~~
xianb
I think it's not just the journalists though...pretty sure some of the
concerns with FB were published years ago but fell on mostly deaf ears. But
now you have a public that cares more due to some "big revelations" and also a
press he'll-bent on furthering the anti-SV tracking narrative

------
jk47101
Original article is from 2016 - [https://www.propublica.org/article/google-
has-quietly-droppe...](https://www.propublica.org/article/google-has-quietly-
dropped-ban-on-personally-identifiable-web-tracking)

